

What questions do you get from non-technical people about the Internet? - samdjohnson

I am curious what common questions hackers get about the internet, whether it's during consulting, working on a project, or just talking to relatives. I know that a lot of people don't understand the internet to the degree they should, but I'm interested in the specific things they are curious about.<p>Ex. "Why does it take 24-48 hours to change our domain name?"
======
samlev
Most commonly I get: "So could you build me this iphone app? I have a really
great idea!" followed by a partial thought and no research into the market.

But then, I guess everyone here probably gets that.

